# Vega Fighter Scout Shuttle, 1/72 resin



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Here's my in-progress Vega Fighter Scout Shuttle. That's what it was called in the Strategic Space Command Universe that the Leif Ericson / Glow In The Dark Mystery Ship is from. A few of us (Kylwell, Dr. Yo, Ed, M3, Nyrath and MacFrank) talked about how cool it would be to have a scaled-up kit of the mini-shuttle from the Leif Ericson. So, after about a year or so... the 1/72 resin kit from Ed at the Monkeyworks facility:

And here's the rough of the master from last year:

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/21954420

Now, mine is a test-pull trial sample; Ed's aware that there were some mold-slippage issues by the hull/neck join. He's also aware that the windows are not perfect. So having a bit of resin kit experience means you can easily handle some minor issues. That being said, this is WAY COOL!!!! :thumbsup: 

I should have this done by Friday - handy, as I'm going to the Cookeville TN Model Show this Saturday and plan on entering it there!

I'm using the old Airfix Apollo Astronaut figures, and modified the one in the left seat with a lady's head - given that the canopy windows aren't crystal clear, it's going to be hard to see them. Ed mentioned that he wants to see the figures before making any decisions about possibly including them in the production version of this kit. He'll also have to answer any questions about overall pricing or availability.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Um, wow, I like it. Nice landing gear.



Joe Brown said:


> Last edited by Joe Brown : Today at 07:58 AM. Reason: details, always with the details...


What details? Length, width, availability, those are the important details that were left out.

How does it set with the Moebius Voyager?

Was there any thought of Vac-U-Forming the clear part of the canopy?

I guess I will have to stop referring to that shuttle as "Goose", Vega...not a bad name


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

DUDE! 

Hey is that my landing gear? Cool!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey thats really nice!

But your landing gear is workable, small, and realistic. Come on we need it to have overly large, fat stubs! 

I'll be following this thread.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Lordy, that's cool! (could use a nice aztek pattern, tho  )

keep us in the loop!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

cozmo said:


> Um, wow, I like it. Nice landing gear.
> 
> What details? Length, width, availability, those are the important details that were left out.
> 
> ...



Good questions - I went and fetched some answers!

Klywell's question about the gear: I do believe that was the gear concept that you, Nyrath and MacFrank were playing with.

Monkeyworks Vega: L: 9 and 1/4", W: 7 and 3/4"
Moebius Voyager, L: 9", W: 7 and 5/8"

Availability: I mentioned at the end of the first post that this is Ed's kit - I'm merely the kit-assembler

How does it set with the Moebius Voyager? See attached images, but they almost look like stable-mates to me!

Vacuformed clear canopy? Again, it's Ed's kit - but after dealing with the clear resin, I'd like to see a clear canopy. That would prevent John P. from buying one, though:wave:

Goose, Vega, Attack Duck - for names, anything goes. I was just referring to the original 'canon' story info.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, dang, that looks right on the money for the 1/500 scale Voyager I just finished.

Who is Ed? And is there a link for Monkeyworks?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Ed is Modelnutz on the boards:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=63024

He doesn't have a site up (that I know of) but he's been doing resin kits and add-on's for a few years now. He is currently doing the clear (translucent) red engine pieces for the re-issue Leif. Utterly reliable, in my and a few other folks opinion:thumbsup: 

1/500 Voyager to fit in the Leif's shuttlebay? Cool!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Ah, Modelnutz, those are some nice engines. Thanks.

A Galactic Cruiser needs many vehicles to properly explore a planet.

A Voyager is just another shuttle to with the Vega. The Voyager in the picture is the old one, I will not be able get to the new Voyager for a picture for a day...or three. And the tracked vehicles are the wrong size, I was going by maximum with of the garage door instead of being in scale. That has been fixed as well.

Each cruiser in a squadron is capable of carrying three shuttles and twelve other vehicles.

vehicles


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well I simply MUST have one of those...


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

This afternoon was mildly productive - pics added to the PictureTrail build log:

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23041506


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I have always loved that ship, but every time I see it I think "duck". :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me wants!!! :drool:

(as long as it has a resin canopy )


----------



## petkusj (May 13, 2005)

My goodness, what a great job replicating such a complicated shape! Was it created with modeling clay? Or does the master look like that because of the primer?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Its Friday...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

OK, that's just FUN!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

cozmo said:


> Its Friday...


Yep - and we had a number of T-storms rolling through the area. Powerstrip/surge suppressor, got those; trust them with the computer unless it's life-or-death? No. :freak:

No additional work got done Friday or today; while the Vega wasn't at the show, I was, and had a good time. More model work and pics on Sunday, you bet!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's very Klingon looking isn't it? "just shorten the neck and add a pointy nose."


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Another 17 build pics entered:
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23041506


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

petkusj said:


> My goodness, what a great job replicating such a complicated shape! Was it created with modeling clay? Or does the master look like that because of the primer?


Thanks! It's been a mostly fun project!

The master is that color because it's plain Magicsculpt:

http://www.magicsculp.com

http://www.sculpt.com/catalog_98/CastingMaterials/magicsculp0001.htm

It is available in several colors (now) -- however, I started buying and using it when plain natural gray was the only color choice, so that's what I keep ordering. 

The master was signboard foam; that's easy to carve and sand to shape, but doesn't play nice with RTV rubber when you want to make copies. Ed did the basic ship in the foam, and sent it to me. I refined some of the shape details, and then used that to make hard-shell molds from Magicsculpt. 

After that cured, I made a pull from that to get the basic ship, and sent that back to Ed. He added more details and (I believe with Dr. Yo's help) did the cabin interior.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I think I am missing a step.

Signboard = Gatorfoam?

You made a mold of the parts from Magicsculpt and then casted one from the Magicscuplt mold.

What did you cast with?

Did the Magicscuplt mold survive the process?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Joe,
You need vinyl window masks to make painting that canopy easier


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Not Gatorfoam - 

http://www.curbellplastics.com/sign-pop/sign-foam.html

This is a high density urethane foam. You could say that it was lower-end Renshape. It is more sturdy and rigid than pink insulation foam. 

It's usually much more affordable than an equal amount of Renshape. The trade-off, of course, is that it is much more fragile than Renshape.

Concerning what it (the Magicsculpt master) was cast with in resin? That's for Modelnutz to answer, but, he has said in the past that he's used various grades of Smooth-On. I would certainly hope that the Magicsculpt master survived the RTV process as I have a hard visualizing why it wouldn't!
____________

Vinyl window masks? That is for Modelnutz to say! I just used used Tamiya masking tape. :tongue:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I still don't quite understand how you got from Signfoam master to Magicsculpt master but I still like it.

I want one, how long will the wait be?

There is an empty spot in the larger size SSC collection that it will fill.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

It was done in 7 easy steps... :freak:

Step 1
Bludgeon (or ask nicely, depends) someone into producing nice top / front / aft / side views. In this case, Rob Merrill & Winchell Chung.

Step 2 
Take those nice views, get them printed in several scales, the show them to talented pattern makers at Wonderfest. Modelnutz saw them and wigged out.

Step 3
Get a box in the mail from Modelnutz saying that it's a surprise. The contents were the foam Vega. My task was to double-check the overall shape, and then make a castable master.

Step 4
Roll out thin sheets of Magicsculpt, and after applying a powder relese agent to the foam Vega, drape the Magicsculpt over the whole Vega, section-by-section. After some comedic trial-N-errors, this was done.

Step 5
Now we have hard shell Magicsculpt negative molds for the whole ship. Again, apply a release agent, roll out thin sheets of Magicsculpt, allow to cure. After all the sections of the Vega were done this way, assemble the Magicsculpt parts.

Step 6
After yet even more comedic trial-N-error, get the assembled parts back to Modelnutz.

Step 7 
Begin work on the first trial sample of the Vega!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay, I get it now, thanks.

Ever tried expanded PVC? Almost as easy to carve, even cheaper and can be used as a master for silicone molding.

Expanded PVC


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

cozmo said:


> Okay, I get it now, thanks.
> 
> Ever tried expanded PVC? Almost as easy to carve, even cheaper and can be used as a master for silicone molding.
> 
> Expanded PVC


Actually, I use every material imaginable....from Sintra ( foamed PVC ) to urethane foam...to toy maker's wax....epoxy....solid urethane blocks...balsa....basswood....styrene...brass....aluminum....solid PVC....polyproplene....blue foam....acrylic....etc. 
Whatever it takes 

My absolute favorite is the urethane sign maker's foam....cuts easy...sands easy...4 coats of sandable primer...sand with 320...2 more coats of sandable primer...buff with polishing pads.....and "that's all folks" !

To answer some questions....the kit is not quite ready yet... I need to re-do the canopy master ( it desperatly needs polishing ) and modify the landing gear as per JP's findings ( they're a bit too short )

I wouldn't expect to see this kit released for about 3 - 4 weeks yet.
Sorry to keep you all waiting...but have faith...it's on it's way.

Question...does a $65.00 price tag scare everyone off ????


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^I've paid more for less. It would depend on how much more shipping adds to the total


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Doesn't scare me a bit...


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Update?


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Currently, my time is being consumed with molding a 1:350 scale Voyager.
I'm hoping to have that done this week and make a good pull of parts to send to the master maker for a build-up.....trying to have one ready for W-Fest.

I need to do a few mods to the masters and make a few molds.
The gear need to be a bit longer and I need to polish the clear master and re-mold so the resin comes out a bit more like glass...gotta be able to see inside...right ?
I'm hoping to have a few shuttle kits ready for W-Fest as well.
Don't worry, I'm not forgetting you guys....just gotta get the commission work out of the way.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

And more paint-in-progress pics... soonish.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Joe Brown said:


> And more paint-in-progress pics... soonish.


Is it soonish?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Not soonish *now* but soonish: soon. 

Or words to that effect.  One of my little issues to deal with is the final paint scheme. One failed attempt, and one screwed-up-and-got-CENSORED-orangepeel did not improve my confidence levels. I really like this ship, but stripping it down twice so far is indeed testing my love - especially when I am at fault.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Joe... I feel your pain


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

It's going to Wonderfest with me this year - either with a nice paint job... or a clean primer coat that has some minimal weathering. One or the other! :freak:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Alrighty then! Finished, complete, and the magic word: DONE!

Here's the finished pics folder:
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23214083

And here's the build files:
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23041506

Yes, when it comes to actually finishing a model nicely, I actually can do it - it just didn't happen this time :freak:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I was just thinking about pestering you about this, again.

Thanks, I like it.

When will it be available?

There are five finished and one still building shuttles/fighters waiting for this ship to join them in the hangar.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

cozmo said:


> I was just thinking about pestering you about this, again.
> 
> Thanks, I like it.


Thank you! The color scheme is... whimsical. :freak:



cozmo said:


> When will it be available?
> 
> There are five finished and one still building shuttles/fighters waiting for this ship to join them in the hangar.


Gotta ask Modelnutz on that one!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

where can I get one of these ????????


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Like I said earlier in the thread, Modelnutz is the kit-maker. I'll draw his attention this way, if I can!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Any new news?

Santa-wife is asking for my wish list.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

hey modelnutz !...............we want one of those upscaled vega scout ships !


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Did this get released and I missed it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me still wants!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah john P,............ME TOO !


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Paging Modelnutz!

Ed's got the kit master and the molds... send him a PM!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I have emailed modelnutz before but he refuses to answer any of my emails !

"WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT" ?


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

RMC..and anyone else...my apologies for un-answered E-Mails.
I guess that I've been a bit too busy for some time now.

The kit's status is this.... All parts are able to be molded except for the top portion of the canopy...I wanted to do it in clear, but I haven't been able to get decent clear windowed pulls from the 3 molds I've made....Grrrrr ( felt like giving up )

So, let's explore something, shall we ?
If I drop the clear window idea and go with a solid top to the cockpit..craft guys _could_ cut out the windows and fit clear plastic..would you guys still want it ?

If so... let's start a list and I'll start casting.
No money will be expected till kits are ready to go....could be 2 to 3 weeks to build up a dozen kits ( I still have quite a bit of work in the que along with some really, really big surprises  )

If you really want a kit ( let's say, at a cost of $85.00 plus shipping )
send me a PM and I'll build the list.

Sorry for letting this one sit guys....hope you can forgive this old monkey


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Joe Brown said:


> That being said, this is WAY COOL!!!! :thumbsup:


Yes it is. And worth the wait.

Now I can finally get this one off the "to do" list.:woohoo:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Cool! :thumbsup:

I'm thinking about a re-do of the paint scheme on mine, but most of my (slow) modeling is on hold till I get the Halloween costume finished.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Uh...perhaps this has been mentioned before but what the HELL is that Spindrift modification? Put me down for one of those...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jbond said:


> Uh...perhaps this has been mentioned before but what the HELL is that Spindrift modification? Put me down for one of those...


Yea, that Spindrift is BADA**! :wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Y'all just think that's a Spindrift. Its a Prizrak class Russian covert lander.

More on that when its done.:devil:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

cozmo said:


> Y'all just think that's a Spindrift. Its a Prizrak class Russian covert lander.
> 
> More on that when its done.:devil:



Cosmo! you devil!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

cozmo said:


> yes it is. And worth the wait.
> 
> Now i can finally get this one off the "to do" list.:woohoo:


this is so sweet!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

This is a really nice casting. The lines are crisp and the resin is easy to saw, cut and sand. The slippage on the neck isn't as bad as I first thought. The mating area for the canopy is the only difficult area to work on. After playing with the vac-formed parts I changed my mind and went with clear windows.

The vac-formed canopy was made using the kit part as a male mold with no modifications. A clear piece is sandwiched between two styrene pieces. I was worried about crazing or frosting the clear plastic, so I painted the white styrene the interior and exterior color then used spray adhesive to assemble the parts. The canopy was trimmed to fit and secured to the fuselage with filler putty. It secured well and I will find out if I was successful once I peel off the latex that was applied as a mask.

I had definite ideas about what I wanted the ship to do, so I did make a few minor changes; replacing the radiators, changing the vents, adding some cannons (or probes) to the shoulders, pitot tube and changing landing gear (only a forward strut that retracts flat to the fuselage, the wing tips act as landing points).

Its getting about time to decide on the paint scheme, I really like the splinter camouflage but will probably just stick with the gray.



Oh, heck, here is one of the prizrak (ghost):


This one involved a lot of head scratching and starting over.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Dangit!

Things were going well until the final paint color to be used. Tape peeled and the paint crinkled. Going to have to sand it down and start again. I did peel off all the masks to see how the interior came out. Alright, except the pilots chairs are right behind the large window frames. I guess that's what I get for getting too far ahead of myself and begin to prepare the decals.





Must get back to work on it...tomorrow. Her stable mates are waiting.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool Cozmo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

It sure is nice to see that Vega come to life!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

cozmo said:


> Dangit!
> 
> Things were going well until the final paint color to be used. Tape peeled and the paint crinkled. Going to have to sand it down and start again.


Ah, I feel the pain! You've been to the Joe Brown School of Sci-Fi Model Painting too! :hat:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Joe Brown said:


> Ah, I feel the pain! You've been to the Joe Brown School of Sci-Fi Model Painting too! :hat:


Well if its your school, stop letting them teach it that way.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I only redid the neck and deck (my usual problem, I wanted it done more than I wanted perfect) I still need to add the running lights and some kind of cone, or burner can, for the engine exhaust. As nice as the landing gear is, I didn't want anything that complicated on a craft that would be using unimproved landing zones. There will be a wheel added to the forward strut that can be slipped into place and dolly's can be placed under the wingtips to move the ship around in the hangar. I also represented the well for the landing strut with paint. I didn't know how thick the resin was there and didn't want to multiply the work for something that would rarely be seen.

I have really been waiting for this one.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Fabulous !!!!!

Very nice work-up !

FYI for those waiting...I still need to finalize the casting of the white metal legs ( or find an alternative ).....this will be Monday's task.

Update on Monday.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

So am I right that this is only being released with a solid nose and no transparent canopy?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

modelnutz said:


> Fabulous !!!!!
> 
> Very nice work-up !
> 
> ...


Ed are you still taking orders for these? I'd love to have one.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

I will be offering the kit with both, a solid resin cockpit top as well as a clear vac-formed piece for the folks who want to cut the resin windows out and use the clear for windows.

I'm now up to 11 people who want kits...that makes it worthwile to start casting up a storm.

I'm checking on the metal casting today ( in about 1/2 hour )
I'm still hoping to get the landing gear cast in white metal....wish me luck.

More info tomorrow.

Here's the list of people who want one...let me know if you're listed twice...

*From RI*
1) xliny83

*From SSM*

2) DeltaVee
3)en'til Zog
4) Madoc
5) Dr.Yo

*From HT*

6) Spockr
7) WeaponX
8) John P
9) JGG1701
10) RMC
11) Lou Dalmasco
12) Nyrath


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Please put me down for one as well.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Modelnutz, I need to put ordering information for the kit on my website. Please contact me with the information you'd like me to use


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nyrath said:


> Modelnutz, I need to put ordering information for the kit on my website. Please contact me with the information you'd like me to use


me too!

Buc


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Buc...are you on the list ?
Should I put you down for one ?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You can put me down for one too.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

OK, update on the metal gear time.

The word is good...very cost effective.
I need to do a new mold, cast some wax and deliver the wax masters to the metal caster.
If all goes well, I'll have 30 to 40 metal gear by end of next week.

Guess I'll be casting some Vega's :thumbsup:


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Update....
Spent the morning at the metal casters making wax copies for casting.
Clean-up over the weekend and their back to the caster on Monday.

As stated above...Should have metal gear by end of next week.

Casting commences this week-end.

Get yer dollars ready guys !


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

modelnutz said:


> Update....
> Spent the morning at the metal casters making wax copies for casting.
> Clean-up over the weekend and their back to the caster on Monday.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the H.U. Ed
Revin' up the Retro-Rockets


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

How much would this be?
Looks very good!

Andy.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

modelnutz said:


> Casting commences this week-end.
> 
> Get yer dollars ready guys !


Oh, they are ready, busy burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

FYI...I still need to confirm the price for the metal casting...but...
It's looking like I'll offer the kit in 2 forms...

#1... $65.00 plus shipping ( no landing gear...in-flight display )
#2... $ 75.00 plus shipping ( metal landing gear included )


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm glad you're doing that! I was going to put mine in-flight on a classic Aurora stand. No need to waste some nice metal gear on me.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

$10 for metal landing gear seems reasonable to me


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Update time....
metal (brass) gear are in....enough for 30 kits.

Time to solidify orders....I'll be casting over the weekend coming up.

So, if you really want a kit...get thee to Paypal, punch in *[email protected] *to access my account and deposit your payment of $ 65.00 plus $10.00 shipping ( US customers ) or, $ 65.00 plus $15.00 shipping ( overseas customers ) Please add $10.00 if you want metal gear ( otherwise, the kit will ship as an in-flight model )

I expect to have the first 6 kits ready to ship by next Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

order is in!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

modelnutz said:


> Update time....
> metal (brass) gear are in....enough for 30 kits.
> 
> Time to solidify orders....I'll be casting over the weekend coming up.
> ...


I'm in and payment is sent.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Order sent...


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Wow, never thought my landing gear would look so good. Spiffy!


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

kylwell said:


> Wow, never thought my landing gear would look so good. Spiffy!


Oh, I have to agree...you should see them in brass !
You _are_ going to get a kit right ?

Actually, as a contributor to the kit, I guess that I _owe_ you one....send me a PM with your shipping info and I'll cast one up for you.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

I'll send in my order as soon as I get home from work


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Order sent


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ordered, sans legs.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

hey modelnutz,...I will be sending in my paypal order next week,....thats when my check will be here


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Good Man !

FYI to all...all orders recieved...thanks !
I plan on a casting marathon over the weekend.
Kits should be shipping Monday/Tat the latest.

Thank you all for the orders !


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

And y'all won't be disappointed. It's very nice and easy to work with.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

A quick little note to the customers wanting landing gear.....there are no set locations for the gear....think of it as "location optional"

There will be 3 landing gear in each kit...


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, when I made my CGI model of the Vega, I tried several locations for the landing gear, but none of them seemed quite right.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Can't remember where I put them on the scout plans I made. Can't find the plans either.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Have any of these shipped yet?


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

First batch will be shipping on Thursday ( tomorrow )


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

I got mine! Nice clean casting! And those metal landing gear are just perfect. Exactly like the CGI mesh, no flash, and with exquisite detail.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool...they're starting to arrive ;-)

_Of course_ the castings are nice and clean.... I haven't been casting for over 10 years just to produce crap 

Glad you're happy with the gear Nyrath .... I always liked the design :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Got mine yesterday--beautiful little kit. I remember as a kid wishing someone would make a larger model of this ship, then later thinking what a ridiculous wish that was, and even now with all the garage kits available it's a great surprise. The vent work on top is especially good--this is really going to call for a great paint job.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you sir !

I'm _trying_ to make a name for myself as the guy who ( finally ) gives the modeling world a few of it's grail kits.

KBoP landing gear.... second generation Leif Ericson....small FS-1

What's next ??????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotta think up a good interior now to fill out that cockpit area...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

modelnutz, PM semt.
-Jim


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

modelnutz said:


> What's next ??????



Phantom Cruiser! Original series, 1st season!




...you know that you want to... :tongue:


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

John P said:


> Gotta think up a good interior now to fill out that cockpit area...


Check out nyrath's site for some great ideas.

Joe, yea....that would be one sweet kit


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

hey modelnutz,....how do I go about ordering a vega scout kit ?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

modelnutz said:


> .... second generation Leif Ericson....


I am interested in this. I remember when it was being developed but never saw anything about the finished kit.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I second the Phantom Cruiser idea...


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

RMC said:


> hey modelnutz,....how do I go about ordering a vega scout kit ?


Paypal... [email protected] will access my account.
check earlier in the posts for pricing.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr. modelnutz,
Did you receive my 2nd PM?
-Jim


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Mr. modelnutz,
> Did you receive my 2nd PM?
> -Jim


Um, y'all can call me Ed ;-)
No, NOT Mr.Ed 

Yes, I recieved the second PM...not really "gung-ho" on that kit...anything else ?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I spelled Phantom Cruiser wrong? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

cozmo said:


> I am interested in this. I remember when it was being developed but never saw anything about the finished kit.


This was a very limited production kit...I believe there were only 30 run.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

John P said:


> Gotta think up a good interior now to fill out that cockpit area...


I was fooling around with that, but not much came of it.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/leifGallery/leifCGI12.html
Note the images are color coded in garish colors for diagram purposes. They are not to be used as interior paint suggestions.

The main thing was the big red thing. It is the air-lock. It has stairs up to the rear of the Vega's "head" so the crew can exit and walk on the top of the wings. It also has a lower ramp with a ladder to enter and exit the Vega when it is on the ground.

Since this was originally an exploration scout ship, some thought that the circular window in the center should be for a large telescope.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

modelnutz said:


> This was a very limited production kit...I believe there were only 30 run.


Well darn, I had a use for one of those. I'll figure something out.

Did you ever get pictures of a finished one?


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Got mine. Those landing gear set are great.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Said the designer :thumbsup:
Glad you like em !


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

cozmo said:


> Well darn, I had a use for one of those. I'll figure something out.
> 
> Did you ever get pictures of a finished one?


Sorry.....actually, I don't think that I ever saw a completed kit.

You might want to contact Steve Wilson ( WarpD on SSM ) about any kits he still has...he _may_ let one go.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ed (modelnutz)
I cant find the price to place my order please assist
thanx


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

For pricing, go to post # 78


----------

